# Re: 93010



## cynthiaj54 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: 93010*

Does anyone have a expert 2008 CPT book?  We had a payer tell us we have to use a 26 modifier on 93010 for the EKG interp.  I tried to explain to her that this was the physicians portion and no modifier is needed.  Am I wrong??
She said her 2008 expert CPT book had a box that says modifer is necessary.  I only have the professional. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## LLovett (Feb 5, 2009)

*Your not wrong*

I don't have an expert book but that is either a misprint or she doesn't know how to read the book.

When I added the code with the modifier to my claim scrubber this is the response I got.

Modifier -26 is not appropriate with Procedure Code 93010 because that procedure is either defined as 100% technical, 100% professional, or does not have a professional/technical split.

Good luck fighting that one out,

Laura, CPC


----------



## DGRAF (Feb 5, 2009)

I bill the 93010 all the time to numerous payers and have never run into that. It is only for the professional portion and therefore the modifier would be redundent. Sorry I also have the professional CPT manual, but there must have been a print error in the expert.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 6, 2009)

*2008 Expert CPT*

The 2008 Expert CPT does indead have a little box next to 93010 with 26 in it.

*BUT* if the payer had read the introduction to CPT expert edition she'd know that the little box means:  Only codes with this icon represent the physician's work or professional component of a procedure or service. Do *not* use either modifier 26 (physician component) or TC (technical component) with these codes.   (emphasis added by FTB) This guideline is on page* i * of the Introduction section of 2008 CPT Expert edition published by Ingenix. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

